# //



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

> "IS this wild or what!"


Holy shat man, that's an under statement! lol

Wow that sent shivers down my spine (good shivers), made me excited for some weird reason...

I like it... don't know why but maybe not knowing why is why I like it =P

*Thumbs up* good work =)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

My ears are bleeding 

3098


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Spank ya :lol:


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Eh! Freak out! :shock:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmmm, why have I never spotted this before?...

Love the camera work but the music is too much for me. I must be getting old; this coming from a girl who went to see Nile not too long ago.

You have a talent [one]. You should post it with the more ambient music too, so we can compare the different 'feel' to the film. I think it'd come across totally differently.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Suggest the musical stylings of Enigma? ahahhahahahahahaha :lol:


----------

